# how can I have 10 five star trips and a 4.64 rating?



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Does uber tell you all your ratings or only the 5 star ones? 

I've only doen 12 trips and 2 were for other people's account and prolly not rated, boyfriend let his gf use and mother let her son use the account.

and I thought that uber started you out with 50 5 stars, or is that just for pax?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Huh?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Coachman said:


> Huh?












Where would I see if I got less than 5 stars?
Wouldn't 10 5 star trips = 5.0


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

That's not your total trips. Just 5 star trips. You've got a couple of bad trips in there somewhere.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Coachman said:


> That's not your total trips. Just 5 star trips. You've got a couple of bad trips in there somewhere.


How do you see all your ratings?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Well, first you need to know that we're not all working with the same app. Some of us can see things that others can't. I can't see total trips on the app and I suspect you can't either. Some versions of the app you can see all your trips with a breakdown by star.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Coachman said:


> Well, first you need to know that we're not all working with the same app. Some of us can see things that others can't. I can't see total trips on the app and I suspect you can't either. Some versions of the app you can see all your trips with a breakdown by star.


Quite frankly I don't care, it's a BS waster of time, gas, and miles on my car. I only saw the number of rides on the website on Chrome. But then I did instant pay and it reset the count and the acceptance rate there. and I don't like having these A holes sit next to me while I drive them around for no profit.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

try clicking on RATING on main screen, then scroll downand check weekly reports.

less than half the riders bother to report you anyway

also if you have done 500 trips, it is very difficult to influence that number. a 1 star rating will tank it a little less than 0.02


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> try clicking on RATING on main screen, then scroll downand check weekly reports.
> 
> less than half the riders bother to report you anyway
> 
> also if you have done 500 trips, it is very difficult to influence that number. a 1 star rating will tank it a little less than 0.02


Probably the drunk kid who I told could not drink a beer in the car.


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> Quite frankly I don't care, it's a BS waster of time, gas, and miles on my car. I only saw the number of rides on the website on Chrome. But then I did instant pay and it reset the count and the acceptance rate there. and I don't like having these A holes sit next to me while I drive them around for no profit.


Your call. but I don't like burning bridges behind me. sounds like your rating is getting low. If you want to keep doing uber probably need to do some basic things better (maybe navigation from one of ur other posts). Not lots of money especially at. 75 cents per mile in my market. But if I decided to move elsewhere would be good cushion having 750+ with 4.88.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

I got that dumb kid rated down to a 1, I bet it was him, he even told me that he would rate me a 5 and told me to rate him, I didn't even check his rating but it must have been bad, but I told them how he asked if he could drink a beer in the car and I told him no and he said in Miami the Uber drivers let him so hopefully they pull his account.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> Probably the drunk kid who I told could not drink a beer in the car.


could be but also please remember the rider does not have to rate each driver like we have to rate each rider.

theoretically a person could have used you 2 weeks ago and finally rated you today when going through past trips.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

entrep1776 said:


> Your call. but I don't like burning bridges behind me. sounds like your rating is getting low. If you want to keep doing uber probably need to do some basic things better (maybe navigation from one of ur other posts). Not lots of money especially at. 75 cents per mile in my market. But if I decided to move elsewhere would be good cushion having 750+ with 4.88.


This is my first week. it's been awful. Slow as molasses all empty miles, first 2 rides were awful and told me they needed to stop. Plus I don't know the area so if people do I tell them if they know a better way to let me know, otherwise I use nav. Never ask for tips or put a tip sign up. Clean car and pleasant, but Uber makes the pax think they should be treated like they are stars and we are driving a stretch limo.


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> I got that dumb kid rated down to a 1, I bet it was him, he even told me that he would rate me a 5 and told me to rate him, I didn't even check his rating but it must have been bad, but I told them how he asked if he could drink a beer in the car and I told him no and he said in Miami the Uber drivers let him so hopefully they pull his account.


I 1 star or 5 star pax. I've given out 3 one stars. 2 pukers. 1 pax wasn't profitable (too far to drive for too short a trip) not sure I'll rate 1 star for not profitable anymore though


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> Quite frankly I don't care, it's a BS waster of time, gas, and miles on my car. I only saw the number of rides on the website on Chrome. But then I did instant pay and it reset the count and the acceptance rate there. and I don't like having these A holes sit next to me while I drive them around for no profit.


so can you quit so other drivers can make money? lol


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> could be but also please remember the rider does not have to rate each driver like we have to rate each rider.
> 
> theoretically a person could have used you 2 weeks ago and finally rated you today when going through past trips.


This is my fist week, or could have been the kid who wanted to go to the DMV but went to the DOT instead which was not on Google maps. Of the gay manager from Popeye's he was lucky I picked him up in the hood, he was a bit snippy.



Kodyhead said:


> so can you quit so other drivers can make money? lol


App is off, it's a waste of time, taking tomorrow off too have to go somewhere 2 hours away.


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> but Uber makes the pax think they should be treated like they are stars and we are driving a stretch limo.


Think that's most customer service jobs in a nutshell.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

entrep1776 said:


> I 1 star or 5 star pax. I've given out 3 one stars. 2 pukers. 1 pax wasn't profitable (too far to drive for too short a trip) not sure I'll rate 1 star for not profitable anymore though


unfortunately another flaw is most riders have no idea what their ratings are. it is not clearly accessible and i suspect it is on purpose by uber. to access your own rating as a rider, you need to click through 5 buttons through a confusing help screen which imo is way too much to ask for a rider who won't take the time to type their own address in for a ride request.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

entrep1776 said:


> Think that's most customer service jobs in a nutshell.


I worked in a restaurant where the we were told the customer was always right, I know customer service, but I'm not getting paid a profit to do this. It's a payday loan scam where you drive 3 miles for every mile you get paid for, and work 1 hour for every 8 hours that you are online for.


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> unfortunately another flaw is most riders have no idea what their ratings are. it is not clearly accessible and i suspect it is on purpose by uber. to access your own rating as a rider, you need to click through 5 buttons through a confusing help screen which imo is way too much to ask for a rider who won't take the time to type their own address in for a ride request.


i would personally prefer pax didn't have access to their rating. then they couldn't retaliate if I give them a low rating. prefer other drivers could see to make choice. if low enough don't let them ride

not worth chance of them low rating me bc i low rated them imo


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

entrep1776 said:


> i would personally prefer pax didn't have access to their rating. then they couldn't retaliate if I give them a low rating. prefer other drivers could see to make choice. if low enough don't let them ride
> 
> not worth chance of them low rating me bc i low rated them imo


Do they, I thought pax didn't know there rating unless a driver told them.


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> I worked in a restaurant where the we were told the customer was always right, I know customer service, but I'm not getting paid a profit to do this. It's a payday loan scam where you drive 3 miles for every mile you get paid for, and work 1 hour for every 8 hours that you are online for.


Pretty much took me 3 months and lots of ridez to feel like I was fairly good getting my /hr at fairly good level


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

entrep1776 said:


> Think that's most customer service jobs in a nutshell.


exactly, not everyone is good at customer service. i don't like the rating system overall but if you are consistently getting bad ratings (below 4 stars) there is something wrong you are doing. it is tough sometimes to look at your self objectively and through another persons eyes.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> I worked in a restaurant where the we were told the customer was always right, I know customer service, but I'm not getting paid a profit to do this. It's a payday loan scam where you drive 3 miles for every mile you get paid for, and work 1 hour for every 8 hours that you are online for.


Do you gripe about your restaurant customers the way your gripe about your riders?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Coachman said:


> Do you gripe about your restaurant customers the way your gripe about your riders?


I don't work in a restaurant anymore, it's been over 15 years before online griping but the servers would gripe about bad customers and tips all the time. But I actually made money doing that. Very good money on busy nights.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> Do they, I thought pax didn't know there rating unless a driver told them.


most riders have no clue unless you tell them ask the the next 10 riders and check yourself ot can not be that different there than here.

riders can find out their own rating by clicking

help
changing my account settings
id like to know my own rating
typing in phone number
submit.

again confusing and a pia process if you ask me again for riders who can't type in their own address, especially when they know their own address lol.

so if you think you are helping by rating riders a 1 star or 2 star, you actually doing nothing. most riders just assume they are doing nothing wrong, but have no worries because they don't know their own rating like us drivers.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> exactly, not everyone is good at customer service. i don't like the rating system overall but if you are consistently getting bad ratings (below 4 stars) there is something wrong you are doing. it is tough sometimes to look at your self objectively and through another persons eyes.


and I'm great at customer service, but if I get a drunk kid who asks if he can drink a beer and I get a 1 I would rather get a 1 than let someone open a container of alcohol in my car.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Do you gripe about your restaurant customers the way your gripe about your riders?


if you ever worked in the industry than yes all the time lol.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> most riders have no clue unless you tell them ask the the next 10 riders and check yourself ot can not be that different there than here.
> 
> riders can find out their own rating by clicking
> 
> ...


So they can know their own rating but not who rated them what, right?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> and I'm great at customer service, but if I get a drunk kid who asks if he can drink a beer and I get a 1 I would rather get a 1 than let someone open a container of alcohol in my car.


and it is your car your rules, but again if you are good at customer service than you should have nothing to worry about. it all averages out at the end so you should be good the more you drive and deliver outstanding customer service.



Lee239 said:


> So they can know their own rating but not who rated them what, right?


to be honest i am not 100% sure but will say yes with high confidence but can monitor frequently their own rating and then retaliate since they can wait weeks to rate you.

that being said the chances of this happening is rare imo


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> Does uber tell you all your ratings or only the 5 star ones?
> 
> I've only doen 12 trips and 2 were for other people's account and prolly not rated, boyfriend let his gf use and mother let her son use the account.
> 
> and I thought that uber started you out with 50 5 stars, or is that just for pax?


But you are a "well known member!"


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> and I'm great at customer service, but if I get a drunk kid who asks if he can drink a beer and I get a 1 I would rather get a 1 than let someone open a container of alcohol in my car.


You should never have started the ride if you didn't want the beer in the car. No ride, no rating.


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> So they can know their own rating but not who rated them what, right?


While the Uber app doesn't specifically tell pax "Lee rated you 1-star", most riders take far fewer rides than drivers give. If they see that their rating dropped a few basis points or more after taking a recent ride, the pax can reasonably assume that one of his most recent drivers dinged his rating and retaliate. Some posters have mentioned that pax will downrate all their recent drivers if their own rating takes damage if they aren't sure which driver downrated them.


----------



## Orange president (Mar 25, 2017)

9/10 passengers don't know about ratings. Passenger don't need good ratings. Even if they know that you rate them low they can't change your rating from the app. They have to email support and you know how backward Uber support is. So feel free and give them 1 star when they truly deserve it. 
Also never ask for a preferred route just follow the gps unless they tell you to.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Coachman said:


> You should never have started the ride if you didn't want the beer in the car. No ride, no rating.


I didn't know he had beer when I started it must have been in his luggage, he was going to a beach hotel. He put his luggage in the back seat and sat in the front before I had a chance to open the trunk, so I guess he was using it as a cooler and was hoping he would be allowed to drink. plus I had 2 other pax with beer and they didn't ask to drink in the car.


----------



## uberebu (Jan 13, 2017)

Click on the 4.64. It will open up a window and show you the breakdown.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

uberebu said:


> Click on the 4.64. It will open up a window and show you the breakdown.


I tried it doesn't do anything.


----------



## uberpete (Mar 22, 2017)

Dude it's been a week lol. If 1 person rated you 1 star it's going to drop it super low because you haven't given hardly any rides. I was up in the 4.9's for a long time over 100 rides with no 1 star rating. Got a pax who didn't know where he was and got upset he had to walk 100 ft at the airport terminal he was at because he came out the wrong door. He rated me a 1 for navigation and it's the only 1 i've received and my rating dropped to a 4.87. It'll climb over time. Your area sounds like it sucks. What times do you drive?


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

OK, this is the screen you are referring to and yes those are only the count of your 5 Star rides (the app used to show a ride total as well). Ignore the "before you drive" bar at the top, I am out of town!. Below that is your Star Rating (driver rating) and "IF" there is a > beside the number as you see on mine you can click on it and you will see the next screen showing how your star rating break down but still not how many actual rides you have taken or when you might have gotten something less than a 5 star.
The last show is your weekly reports screen. This is delayed by about 7-10 days but when that shows up you can see what each week provided. In my case someone dinged me for not being professional (ha!) but it appears they did not rate me since my lowest of the 9 rated trips was a 4 ....(8- 5'=40 plus 1 -4 equals 44 divided by 9 gives me the 4.89 for the week). The most important take away is do not pay any attention to these numbers. Once you get enough rides under your belt you will settle in around a 4.9 like everyone else.
Also note that while I had 30 rides that week (right, I don't take a lot of rides) only 9 people rated me so you can see that you will have many more rides under your belt but only the rated rides will have any bearing on you. If Uber changes this to the last 100 rides as has been rumored then you rating will bounce all over the place and have even less meaning (hard to be less than no meaning, but it will certainly fluctuate more).


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Mine doesn't have the arrow next to my rating so there's nothing to click on.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> Mine doesn't have the arrow next to my rating so there's nothing to click on.


If you scroll down to the bottom of the ratings screen there's an option to look at your weekly reports. Those reports show how many rides made, how many rated, and how many 5 star.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> Does uber tell you all your ratings or only the 5 star ones?
> 
> I've only doen 12 trips and 2 were for other people's account and prolly not rated, boyfriend let his gf use and mother let her son use the account.
> 
> and I thought that uber started you out with 50 5 stars, or is that just for pax?


You"'ll get a ratings report on or around Fri afternoon... you can math it out from there. It will tell you how many rated trips vs 5☆ .


----------



## john2g1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> Does uber tell you all your ratings or only the 5 star ones?
> 
> I've only doen 12 trips and 2 were for other people's account and prolly not rated, boyfriend let his gf use and mother let her son use the account.
> 
> and I thought that uber started you out with 50 5 stars, or is that just for pax?


10 5*s plus 1 1* equals a score of 4.6363636363 aka 4.64...

Ratings less than 5 stars are hidden probably to keep you from retaliating against the riders although drivers do not get that same protection.

I know I'm late I forgot to hit the send button.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> Mine doesn't have the arrow next to my rating so there's nothing to click on.


So if your software does not have that option you will have to wait for your weekly report. As mentioned earlier you can see what 1 - 1 star or a couple 2's and 3's can do to your ratings when you are really new. Don't give it another thought as it will fix itself with time. Uber knows this and will not harass you due to low ratings unless you get more low ratings than 5 star ratings. For now, just go out there and have fun. The riders will rate you high if you enjoy what you are doing. You can even tell the riders you had a great time and are rating them 5 stars, please do the same for me!


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> So if your software does not have that option you will have to wait for your weekly report. As mentioned earlier you can see what 1 - 1 star or a couple 2's and 3's can do to your ratings when you are really new. Don't give it another thought as it will fix itself with time. Uber knows this and will not harass you due to low ratings unless you get more low ratings than 5 star ratings. For now, just go out there and have fun. The riders will rate you high if you enjoy what you are doing. You can even tell the riders you had a great time and are rating them 5 stars, please do the same for me!


Okay, I'm not gonna worry too much. I just have to watch out for jerks who want to make stops and be their slaves. But no drive thrus I'd rather Uber fire me.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

I tell anyone wanting to make a food or shopping stop that I am unable to do that since Uber does not pay me when I am not moving. I would be happy to drop them off at the food/grocery and they can call another Uber or we can go straight to your destination. A few people have pleaded to stop but I only do so if they are willing to pay me $5 cash ahead of time. If they leave the car they must also take everything with them because I tell them that if they are not back in 5 minutes I am ending the ride and going on my way. This, of course, assumes the ride is not a really long ride. In that case I have waited 10-15 minutes for them to run the errand. I have even been the one to suggest that I wait for them so they DON'T call for another Uber. It's worth the time to get a good trip.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> I tell anyone wanting to make a food or shopping stop that I am unable to do that since Uber does not pay me when I am not moving. I would be happy to drop them off at the food/grocery and they can call another Uber or we can go straight to your destination. A few people have pleaded to stop but I only do so if they are willing to pay me $5 cash ahead of time. If they leave the car they must also take everything with them because I tell them that if they are not back in 5 minutes I am ending the ride and going on my way. This, of course, assumes the ride is not a really long ride. In that case I have waited 10-15 minutes for them to run the errand. I have even been the one to suggest that I wait for them so they DON'T call for another Uber. It's worth the time to get a good trip.


Also if it is Mcdonalds, you can tell them they deliver now!!!!


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> Also if it is Mcdonalds, you can tell them they deliver now!!!!


Or tell them to order food when they get home with UberEats.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

I really don't want any of those fast food stinks in my car so if I can find any way to talk the rider out of stopping (or enrich myself) I am going to do all I can to just take the pax from point A to point B. If point B is the fast food place, see ya later!


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> View attachment 111176
> 
> 
> Where would I see if I got less than 5 stars?
> Wouldn't 10 5 star trips = 5.0


Your on legend status,,,TopRated driver!!! its depressing those numbers


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

george manousaridis said:


> Your on legend status,,,TopRated driver!!! its depressing those numbers


numbers shmumbers, its all about the badges


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> numbers shmumbers, its all about the badges


Fully aware of the manipulation from our belovedUberGlobal


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

I only drive one weekend out of the month, The only thing would change my mind to drive for uber more is if they offered better boost fares and increase the rates, By not picking up a lot of passengers I know if someone gave a bad rating. I'm cool with passengers but firm, I don't drive the rush hour in the morning or pick up drunks, Majority of the passengers I pick up don't even rate their drivers.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

charmer37 said:


> I only drive one weekend out of the month, The only thing would change my mind to drive for uber more is if they offered better boost fares and increase the rates, By not picking up a lot of passengers I know if someone gave a bad rating. I'm cool with passengers but firm, I don't drive the rush hour in the morning or pick up drunks, Majority of the passengers I pick up don't even rate their drivers.


Good view,doesnt always work,but good luck and lets hope Uber does increase rates accordingly with evryone globally.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

OP, you are 100% correct. Mostly, driving for UberX is like a PayDay Loan. With the expenses and depreciation of our vehicle...

You'll figure out the Ratings thing and how to Earn better. 

Stay Smart, My Friend


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> ...I don't like having these A holes sit next to me while I drive them around for no profit.


Welcome to rideshare!


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> View attachment 111176
> 
> 
> Where would I see if I got less than 5 stars?
> Wouldn't 10 5 star trips = 5.0


You got 10 5-star trips + 1 1-star trip which totals to 51/11 = 4.64


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Now I'm at 4,73 with 14 5 stars


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

So, no need to post again for awhile. Drop back by when you have 100 5 star rides and let us know how close to 4.9 you are.
Enjoy the rides.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

15 5*


----------

